# Water Heater



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi,
Just got settled in new home in Portsmouth, RI. We stayed in the outback for three weeks during the move. Since we didn't have much camping in it prior it was sort of the big maiden voyage. During the first week we decided to try using the heater in gas mode. We tried lighting it and nothing was happening (the switch would flicker and then not be lite). Then we took the cover off outside and watched while the switch was on first try it would try to lite then on the 2nd try flame caught. But then giant flames came shooting up and hitting all the wires. We shut it off waited several hours and tried again - same thing happened. We gave up and just used electric.

Question is before we take it to a dealer is it just a simple adjustment? We do have to take the tt in because one of the tracks for the queen bed is separating from the ceiling but would don't want to look like idiots when it was just an adjustment.

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

It's likely there has been something that has built a nest or other blockage within the heating tube. Try cleaning it out and re-testing. I use a soft bristled brush on a long flxible wire handle (designed for cleaning refrigerator coils). I've heard of people using a garden hose to spray in the tube, but I can't recommend that because I don't know if the other end is sealed or not. Maybe someone else can chime in oon that one.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like "Mr. Spider" has made a nest in your line.

Get some pipe cleaners (long) and simply clean out the line. This is a very common problem and is a snap to fix.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There can be a delayed ignition and it will result in a flash over or rolling flame that looks bad but if it is only during ignition then it is not too bad. If it runs this way all the time with flame leaving the fire tube in the water heater then you really do have issues. Also a lot of people are afraid of the water heater because of the roar it makes when it is on gas, this noise is normal.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I usually carry a can of compressed air and if doesn't lite I'll blow air into the burn tube( Because I get spiders in mine)
But if you don't feel comfortable playing with the heater then let it to the dealer since they're
taking care of your other problem

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like good advice. Mine didn't shoot out lke that, just wouldn't light at first.

Needed a small adjustment....bent the ignition tube a little closer to the gas jet. Took care of it.

Good luck. Glad things went well for you.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My guess would be spider or wasp...
But if your not sure and don't want to risk a fire
then I' say just ask the dealer when you bring it in.

I'd rather look ...well... not too bright than risk a fire.









MaeJae


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your very fast reponse. We'll look to see if it is spiders or bugs maybe this weekend. Unfortunatly we can't park our baby by the house and will have to go visit at the storage lot.


----------

